# Green Eyes



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey, I was just curious about what color eyes your cockapoos have. Cocoa has green eyes, and I was wondering if its something cockapoos have in common.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i dont think i have ever seen a dog with green eyes, does it show up in photos, i would love to see them. 

Gypst has caramel eyes
Inca and Echo are both dark brown.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

sometimes it will show up in pictures, but sometimes it won't. i'll try to find a picture that shows his green eyes & i'll try to figure out how to post it


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Shy'lo has dark chocolate eyes, unless you see them at night facing light, they appear pure black.


----------



## Upstate Ollie (Mar 15, 2010)

Pretty brown puppy dog ones  .... Swoon <3


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey upstate ollie pop up an intro in he hi section and tell us about you and your cockapoo.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Benny has big brown eyes.


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Darla has dark brown everthing!
Coat, nose, eyes.


----------



## Alice (Jul 4, 2009)

ben has big dark brown eyes:]


----------



## newdogmommy (Jan 3, 2010)

Big Brown eyes , looks like a log of them have brown eyes !!


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi wispa is chocolate colour but has hazel/green eyes when you can see them!!!


----------



## Upstate Ollie (Mar 15, 2010)

Kendal, 
I just wrote my intro but wanted to tell you that your pups are so precious.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Dawny: I was wondering.. Are Wispa's eyes green in the middle & hazel on the outer edges? Cocoa's eyes are green, but sometimes they're green more towards the middle, with a shade of hazel mixed with a yellow-ish color on the outer edges.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

kendal said:


> i dont think i have ever seen a dog with green eyes, does it show up in photos, i would love to see them.
> 
> Gypst has caramel eyes
> Inca and Echo are both dark brown.


Kendal, you can kind of see that his eyes are green in this photo


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awww so cute, lol its also like there is a wee heart shape in his eye


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

What a lovely dog  I didnt know any dogs had green eyes!


----------



## hollyberry70 (Aug 3, 2010)

ours has dark brown eyes.


----------



## hollyberry70 (Aug 3, 2010)

wow very interesting. he must be one of a kind with those beautiful green eyes.he certainly is very cute.


----------



## connie (Oct 4, 2010)

Milo has dark brown eyes...they often look like they are black!


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Axle Bear has deep brown eyes. <3 Looks amazing because he is all white with blonde ears and has a brown mustache! He also has black around his eyes so I always tell my husband he should be the new spokes person for Cover Girl, the smokey eyes! lol


----------



## connie (Oct 4, 2010)

Milo has dark brown, almost black eyes


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Axle has the smokey eye look. He should DEF be the new Cover Girl spokes "man". lol He is adorable!


----------



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

Bailey's eye's are so dark brown they almost look black. His color is Irish Cream with brown ears...so cute!! He'll be 6 months old next week.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

So cute! And Happy early birthday Bailey!! Axle will be 5 months next month!


----------



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

Jess, is your puppy into everything? Bailey loves to chew floor mats, towels, toilet tissue, and outside he goes for twigs, leaves, etc. It's a constant battle!!

But on the bright side, he's so darn "lovable"!!!


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Marlene, omg yes! He loves and I mean LOVES twigs and sticks! So damn cute. And he runs crazy fast laps in the yard and in the house. It is a constant battle with him too but at the end of the day when he wants to cuddle and gives me kisses I seem to forget all that. lol But right now Axle is in his crate again. ;( My husband took him for a walk he did all his business, then he walked into my room and peed on the floor...again. How is potty training with Bailey going?


----------



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

LOL - Bailey does exactly these thing - runs around in our yard with twigs and leaves. When he gets over excited in the house when my family comes to visit - he also runs around the house like a "tornado" ... so funny to watch. 
Don't know what to tell you about the peeing in your house, just continue to give him treats everytime he makes outside and keep praising him. GOOD LUCK 
Are you going to have Axle neutered?? Our vet recommends it, so we'll probably have it done in November after all his baby teeth fall out.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

LOL Like a tornado! I know exactly what you mean! Axle does that too and he runs so fast around the house that you can hear him breathing. It's so funny! Axle's potty training is actually going better. I take him out about every 3 hours for a walk and he goes almost every time. I do plan on getting him neutered. I know that it is better for him in the end, because if you do not get a dog fixed there is a chance of long term illness and I don't want that. November is when we plan on getting him fixed as well! I will miss Axle when he has to stay over night ;(


----------



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

Jess - we just came back from a short trip, we were away for 3 days. Friends of ours took care of Bailey for us. I have to tell you that I couldn't wait to come home and see him, so I know exactly how you feel about leaving Axle. 
We have an appt with our vet on Nov. 12th & will probably pick a date for the neutering then. Will keep you posted. Good luck with Axle and let me know how you make out.
Marlene


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

3 days! I would obviously do it but I would miss him so much. His puppy stage right now makes me want a break sometimes but he is just too adorable and I know that when I am not around he goes crazy! I took him to the groomers about 3 weeks ago and he was alone for 3 hours and when I came to pick him up OMG he was going INSANE like I had been gone for ATLEAST 3 years! lol It makes you feel good though knowing how much an animal truly loves and needs you.

I still need to make an appt for his neuter. He is finally done with all his puppy shots and what not so here we come doggie park.


----------



## CocosMomma (Nov 24, 2010)

Coco has dark brown eyes. Then they turn an interesting amber/tan/gold color in pictures.


----------



## forum (May 6, 2013)

My cockapoo Merlin had green eyes when we got him. At 2 years old they are now a lovely amber. He also has the longest eyelashes I have ever seen


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola's are greeny, browny, caramely. Just depends on her mood and the light!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Love the lighter coloured eyes some of the lovely poos have....so striking 

Molly's are Brown... I think!!! 


xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

My two both have brown. I think the lighter coloured eyes tend to come with a liver coloured nose too??


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has green eyes. Depending on the light they can look like a green brown they are very stunning and everyone comments on them


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Both Amiee Jane and Miles have beautiful chocolate brown eyes like my husband :love-eyes:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine are both black nosed, dark eyed x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep Lola has a liver nose and light eyes! Cuteness! I love a liver nose...


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Our Coco has light brown eyes, almost like a goldy colour sometimes, i'm biased of course, but they are absolutely gorgeous, her best feature by far!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> My two both have brown. I think the lighter coloured eyes tend to come with a liver coloured nose too??


Was going to say the same! I've seen a few like this and think they look very attractive. My friend has one too and his eyes look very soft. It seems to be more common amongst the apricot/pale cockapoos and labradoodles also.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well ginger has very dark brown eyes. and yes she is 11 months old and she still does the doddle dash. and yes she will find and eat any thing ,from grass to sticks to rabbet poo to bugs you name it ginger will eat it ok


----------



## Sunshinesmom (May 28, 2020)

CutieCocoaCockapoo said:


> Hey, I was just curious about what color eyes your cockapoos have. Cocoa has green eyes, and I was wondering if its something cockapoos have in common.


Our puppy has green eyes too!


----------

